
Why Can’t Silicon Valley Take a Joke? - ghurlman
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/11/why-cant-silicon-valley-take-a-joke.html
======
001sky
Kind of like the racist "jokes" at Kixeye? Oh, no. Actually this is all about
Randi Zuckeberg's lack of popularity. Which seems to have nothing to do with
humour. And everything to do with her lack of actually making something
(useful).[1]

_______

[1] Except a reality TV show.

